# If Susan Garrett can do it (agility video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Then I won't feel so bad when it's me!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ouch!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I did that last week in training!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is what I don't like about agility... there is all this equipment in the way!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. and ouch is right!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

That looked like it hurt!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I fell on top of a tunnel once. It took over a year before my girl would run through a dark tunnel again.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Ouch--I'll bet that hurt--


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

And might have left a mark! Ouch!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> I fell on top of a tunnel once. It took over a year before my girl would run through a dark tunnel again.


 
:spittingcoffee::rofl:

sorry. i know that doesnt make agility easy if your dog is tramatized by something that happened but thats still too funny. 

the video looks like it hurt. good that the dog keeps going though!!!! I've seen dogs skid to a stop the minute their handler changes their course a bit.


----------

